# Beware! New Phishing Scam Survey!



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Twice in the last week I received an email with this subject line:

*Let Lyft know what you think and enter for a chance to win a $500 Amazon gift card! *

_Opened the email and it reads:_

*(Insert Cut and Paste Lyft Logo Here)*

*As a valued Lyft driver, we want to hear your honest opinion. FocusVision, an independent research company, invites you to participate in an online survey on behalf of Lyft to learn more about your experience as a driver. There are no right or wrong answers, we just want to hear from you. Please be assured that all the answers you give will be confidential and used for research purposes only. *

*We estimate this survey will take about 20 minutes to complete. As a thank you for your feedback, you'll have the chance to win one of three $500 Amazon gift cards after you complete the survey. To enter the drawing, simply provide your email address and phone number at the end of the survey. (Note: This contact information will only be used to distribute gift cards and deleted once the promotion has ended.) *

*The survey is completely voluntary and without consequence. *

*We appreciate you taking the time to give us your thoughts! *

Begin Survey Link
*
The survey will be available over the next few days. Please participate soon.

For official sweepstakes rules, click here.

Lyft and FocusVision greatly appreciate your help and opinions. We value your privacy and pledge never to share your information.

We respect the personal nature of e-mail communication. If you do not wish to receive mailings from us in the future, you can update your user options at: ********

Please review our privacy policy at: ********
This e-mail was sent to the following address:************

FocusVision
7 Riverpark Place East Suite 110
Fresno, CA 93720

*Amazon.com is not a sponsor of this promotion. NO PURCHASE, ONLINE ENTRY, OR ONLINE SURVEY COMPLETION IS NECESSARY TO ENTER OR WIN SWEEPSTAKES. Except as required by law, Amazon.com Gift Cards ("GCs") cannot be transferred for value or redeemed for cash. GCs may be used only for purchases of eligible goods on Amazon.com or certain of its affiliated websites. For complete terms and conditions, see www.amazon.com/gc-legal. GCs are issued by ACI Gift Cards, Inc., a Washington corporation. ©,®,. Amazon.com Inc. and/or its affiliates, 2016. No expiration date or service fees*
*--------------------------------------------*
I reported it to Lyft and they responded back within an hour with:
*







*​
*Jennifer* (Lyft)

Mar 21, **** PM PDT

Hello *****,

Thank you for contacting Lyft Support, regarding the email you received, I'm more than glad to assist you with this.

*By reviewing the email you received, this is a case of phishing*, how can you know if is a phishing email?

These types of email will have:



Misspelled words.

Signature without a name

Links redirecting you to place specific information about you or your profile.

*Please do not open any links in it, or provide any type of information*, and disregard that message, we'll be working on it because we take our Drivers and Passengers safety as a primary matter.

We considerate you as a value driver, if you need further assistance regarding this or anything else, please contact us back.

Enjoy the rest of your day.

Jennifer

Lyft Support Representative

Help Center-
http://lyft.com/help
Ask Lyft on Twitter! - http://twitter.com/asklyft
------------------------------------------

But, of course.....did they warn us ahead of time? No.

Also, how many of you think this is somehow connected to Uber?


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

I found it in my spam. The survey had a lot of questions and asked things Lyft should be trying to collect data on. If it's phishing a ton of effort went into it. My vote is for nobody told support about it.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I filled this out wanting that free amazon gift card.....FAaaaaaaaaaaaaaak!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

The chance of winning 1 of 3 amazon cards is....infinitesimally tiny

This st00pid survey appears to be quite "legit", in line with other nonsense lyft pulls.

Support NEVER has a clue.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> Twice in the last week I received an email with this subject line:
> 
> *Let Lyft know what you think and enter for a chance to win a $500 Amazon gift card! *
> 
> ...


You just got a canned response from Lyft.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Twice in the last week I received an email with this subject line:
> 
> *Let Lyft know what you think and enter for a chance to win a $500 Amazon gift card! *
> 
> ...


Also, the entire Lyft platform is a pyramid scheme, with bankruptcy on the horizon. You've been warned.


----------

